# 10980XE is available at Siliconlottery



## Manaberry (Dec 28, 2019)

Just ordered a 4.4 all cores unit.









Intel Cascade Lake-X


Binned Cascade Lake-X CPUs available from Silicon Lottery!




siliconlottery.com





I will post benchmark during January here.


----------



## tabulius (Dec 28, 2019)

Please do! I’m always happy to see some DAW benchmarks, because there are almost zero information how the latest cpus stack up in real-time audio workloads.


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 29, 2019)

This graph help me quite a bit on the purchase of the new Intel CPU. Even if the platform is dead and the CPU is a refresh, you can overclock the heck out of it! Which is not the case for the AMD Ryzen.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 7, 2020)

Received today, and just freshly installed. Here is a quick overview of cpu-z.









Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 4402.82 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[qhs0de] Validated Dump by Manaberry (2020-01-07 20:45:39) - MB: Asus PRIME X299-A II - RAM: 131072 MB




valid.x86.fr





First settings it was at 4.6 with 1.3Vcore, which was the auto settings from the motherboard (and very bad one)
It's certified 4.4Ghz for 1.112V, and it's working wonderfully. I'm impressed with the raw horsepower.
I've tried some LA Modern Percussion patches on Cubase (I will record a video later), 512 samples and the CPU can handle thousands of voices easily. This is just crazy.

Any suggestion to properly do a benchmark? DAWbench requires Kontakt 5, and I'm too lazy to install a legacy version of Kontakt.


----------



## Luke Davoll (Jan 8, 2020)

Ho


Manaberry said:


> Received today, and just freshly installed. Here is a quick overview of cpu-z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many divas can you load up?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 8, 2020)

How's the heat / power output at those settings, Manaberry?


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 8, 2020)

Luke Davoll said:


> Ho
> How many divas can you load up?



Will try!



Guy Rowland said:


> How's the heat / power output at those settings, Manaberry?



Due to the "low" voltage, the package on idle is around 38-40 C.
With stress test for half an hour, it goes around 90, and highest core goes almost to 98.

I'm using Kraken X62 to cool the cpu.


----------



## Luke Davoll (Jan 8, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Will try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What mobo?


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 8, 2020)

Luke Davoll said:


> What mobo?


All are listed in the link above (but here it is https://valid.x86.fr/qhs0de)


----------



## Luke Davoll (Jan 8, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> All are listed in the link above (but here it is https://valid.x86.fr/qhs0de)


Oops, sorry! Would you mind running latencymon and sharing what your latencies are, especially regarding your nvidia gpu?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 8, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Due to the "low" voltage, the package on idle is around 38-40 C.
> With stress test for half an hour, it goes around 90, and highest core goes almost to 98.
> 
> I'm using Kraken X62 to cool the cpu.



Thanks v much - a little on the high side do you think? The temps / power is the only thing stopping me from upgrading at the mo. That said, normal usage even on my maxed out DAW projects seems to be well below how high it can get on a video render - on my 7820X OC 4.3 temps were around 80 on the video render, but more like a max of 65 in the Cubase / VE Pro project. Fans tend to go to high speed only on the video renders, I'm keen to keep it that way.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 8, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Thanks v much - a little on the high side do you think? The temps/power is the only thing stopping me from upgrading at the mo. That said, normal usage even on my maxed out DAW projects seems to be well below how high it can get on a video render - on my 7820X OC 4.3 temps were around 80 on the video render, but more like a max of 65 in the Cubase / VE Pro project. Fans tend to go to high speed only on the video renders, I'm keen to keep it that way.



It was a stress test, usually made to raise the temp at the highest, for benchmark purposes. While composing, the CPU stays around 50/60 with on average load (with a huge template.) During the stress test, watt consumption goes up to 300 watts (HWMonitor) only for the CPU. Again, it is way lower under Cubase. Even my old 6800K @ 4.2 was drawing a lot of power.
For me, temps are really good for this CPU sample. The voltage is very nice. I assume a worse sample will consume more power and generate more heat for the same performance ratio.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks again Manaberry, v helpful.


----------



## Luke Davoll (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd also be interested in seeing if you can max out your real time performance meter and when you do, what load your cores are at.


----------

